

Rack::SpellCheck - Any Rubyist want to build it into a Gem with me? - mixonic
https://gist.github.com/1944060

======
bhousel
I might take a shot at it tonight or tomorrow. I have been meaning to learn
how to build stuff like this into Gems...

~~~
mixonic
Hey! I know how to build out Gems no problem, there are a few things beyond
that I could just use another set of hands with:

    
    
      * Testing!
      * Railties. If you include it as a Gem in Rails, it should add itself to Rack, etc.
      * Gemspec, Rake tasks etc.
    

I've done all this before, but it would be more fun to build it out with
somebody else. Down with it? matt.beale@madhatted.com

